
German state of Hesse bans cloud services from schools due to privacy risks - rahuldottech
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/07/germany-threatens-to-break-up-with-microsoft-office-again/
======
yorwba
Dupe (different article, same topic):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439545)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Comments moved thither.

------
jwildeboer
Headline is at least misleading, IMHO plain wrong. This is only in Hesse, one
of the 16 states. This doesn’t mean this interpretation of the Hesse Data
Protection Office is valid for the whole of Germany. /pedantic

~~~
apeace
Also misleading because of this, right at the top of the article:

> What is true for Microsoft is also true for the Google and Apple cloud
> solutions. The cloud solutions of these providers have so far not been
> transparent and comprehensibly set out. Therefore, it is also true that for
> schools the privacy-compliant use is currently not possible. > \- Hessian
> commissioner of Data Protection and Freedom of Information

